# Serra da Estrela (Neve)



## Jpa (17 Dez 2013 às 11:58)

Viva,

Estava a pensar visitar a serra da estrela este fim-de-semana e gostava de saber se há neve e se há actualmente alguma estrada cortada que impeça a chegada à torre. Podem ajudar-me? Onde posso obter estas informações?

Obrigado,
João


----------



## Sanxito (17 Dez 2013 às 12:32)

Bom dia e bem vindo ao Forum.
Neste momento vai chuviscando por lá, e na quinta feira é que parece que existe hipótese de alguma acumulação durante o pós frontal.
Fica aqui o link do site do nosso colega e membro para acompanhares o estado do tempo por lá, tens dados da Covilhã, penhas da Saude e Torre.

http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-torre

Cumprimentos.


----------



## VitorBaia (17 Dez 2013 às 17:44)

Jpa disse:


> Viva,
> 
> Estava a pensar visitar a serra da estrela este fim-de-semana e gostava de saber se há neve e se há actualmente alguma estrada cortada que impeça a chegada à torre. Podem ajudar-me? Onde posso obter estas informações?
> 
> ...



Pode vir à vontade que deve estar bom tempo neste fim de semana. Talvez ainda encontre alguma neve da que está previsto caír nesta Quinta-feira. Não deve ser muita mas já deve dar bom aspecto à paisagem.
Em caso de dúvida sobre previsões pode consultar a minha página pessoal:
https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia

Boa visita
Vitor Baia


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2013 às 19:11)

Boa noite.

Para os interessados na estância de ski da Serra da Estrela, aqui fica o link web:

Estância de ski da Serra da Estrela

Neste momento a informação é que há 2 pistas abertas.
Deveremos ter algum frio e alguma neve no final de semana.


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2013 às 19:32)

Jpa disse:


> Viva,
> 
> Estava a pensar visitar a serra da estrela este fim-de-semana e gostava de saber se há neve e se há actualmente alguma estrada cortada que impeça a chegada à torre. Podem ajudar-me? Onde posso obter estas informações?
> 
> ...



Boa noite, poderá ver todas as condições em tempo real como já foi dito e bem em http://www.meteocovilha.com/ tanto a nível de webcams, dados actuais, previsões e acessos a Serra da Estrela. O meteocovilha e agora recentemente a Estância de Ski Serra da Estrela são as únicas entidades que emitem as condições actuais do tempo no ponto mais alto de Portugal Continental. Na página do facebook do meteocovilha  e da Estância Ski Serra da Estrela pode ver a previsão do estado do tempo diariamente.






Obrigado


----------



## Norther (17 Dez 2013 às 19:46)

Hoje de manha


----------



## blade (17 Dez 2013 às 19:59)

Gostava de saber qual foi a temperatura +baixa e +alta registada na serra da estrela, existe algum site com isso?


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2013 às 19:59)

Norther disse:


> Hoje de manha



Sempre em cima do acontecimento  Boa


----------

